# Need help: emailing iphone text messages



## John2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello,

Please help me, I would like to email iphone text messages. Anyone knows how to do that. 

I would like to forward my WS text messages to my friends for their feedback.

Thanks,


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Find the message you want to email, put your finger on it and hold it there until "Copy" appears, press "Copy", switch to Email, open a new message, put your finger in the body of the email and hold it there until "Select, Select All, Paste" appears and press paste. Bad part is you can only do it one message at a time and is just the text of the message. You can also take pictures of the screen by pressing the home (round) button and the power button at the same time and then email the picture - but that is limited to what is shown on the screen. 

Are you sure you want to email your wife's text messages out to the world? Once you send something out into cyberspace you can never get it back.


----------



## John2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

sigma1299 said:


> Find the message you want to email, put your finger on it and hold it there until "Copy" appears, press "Copy", switch to Email, open a new message, put your finger in the body of the email and hold it there until "Select, Select All, Paste" appears and press paste. Bad part is you can only do it one message at a time and is just the text of the message. You can also take pictures of the screen by pressing the home (round) button and the power button at the same time and then email the picture - but that is limited to what is shown on the screen.
> 
> Are you sure you want to email your wife's text messages out to the world? Once you send something out into cyberspace you can never get it back.


Thanks. I just want to send the text to my brother for analysis. My WS is sending me bunch of text message but I don't see any remorse. I know I was the Plan B for her and somehow she sensed something I'm doing i:e; going with the divorce so she is sending me bunch of text messages but no remorse. I don't want to get caught in false recovery like below:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/31959-false-recovery-5.html

I want to be extra careful, worth divorce then spending time keeping tab on WS...


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

No worries, just wanted to ask the question. Post them up here and you'll get LOTS of feedback. 

Just Kidding - I wouldn't really do that.


----------



## John2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

sigma1299 said:


> No worries, just wanted to ask the question. Post them up here and you'll get LOTS of feedback.
> 
> Just Kidding - I wouldn't really do that.


The text messages follows the normal pattern:

1. she came to my office and begged on her on knees to not to hurt kids..i thought she will ask for forgiveness but not that. And then she left my office and since then sending me text messages.

2. another bunch of text only about how kids are suffering.

3. another bunch of text not to involve family or friends in fixing the marriage.

4. another bunch of text about how mid-life has damaged her.

5. she is now comparing her life with "Sliding doors" movie and saying how I can make or break kids/her life.

BUT honestly there is no text messages about OM and her emails chat or giving up passwords or phone etc??

So I need help from T.A.M guys, Please help me, I don't want to get caught up in wrong path again...Do you think it is a true remorse or she just trying to do caking eating??


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Hmmmm. She hurt the kids not you. It's a guilt trip.


----------



## strugglinghusband (Nov 9, 2011)

joe kidd said:


> Hmmmm. She hurt the kids not you. It's a guilt trip.


:iagree:


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hmmm... Don't see much in there about how she loves you, she's sorry for what she did, what she'll do to demonstrate her love for you, and what she's doing to make sure it never happens again. Or did I miss those posts?

C


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

:iagree:

In that brief snippet I see "please don't bust up my comfy home" and I do not see remorse.


----------



## John2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

PBear said:


> Hmmm... Don't see much in there about how she loves you, she's sorry for what she did, what she'll do to demonstrate her love for you, and what she's doing to make sure it never happens again. Or did I miss those posts?
> 
> C


That is true, she is not talking about anything about how much she loves me, neither she is talking anything about not happening this again. I think it's just a way for her to make sure that as a family we stay together and she can continue her open relationship with the OM !!! Or she is just a drama queen...till yesterday I had access to her/OM secret email id and I don't see any guilt feeling in those emails !!!


----------



## John2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

sigma1299 said:


> :iagree:
> 
> In that brief snippet I see "please don't bust up my comfy home" and I do not see remorse.


Yes, you're very correct. That's exactly what she wants it !!! I re-read her text messages and that is what it conveys..


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

You need to tell he rthe exact same things you are saying here.
Of course if you do, she is going into actress mode.

You said you KNOW you was the backup plan, then she was going to hurt the kids breaking up the family anyway right ???

When was the confront ?? 
Why don't you have access anymore ??

Dude, you KNOW what you have to do!! If she is not remorseful, and changing passwords, she is NOT goint to stop.

How do you KNOW its not a PA ??

And yes you should be EXPOSING NOW !!! You should be filing NOW !!

Kids get hurt everyday in everyday life just going to school.

How you handle them and yourself after D/ing will determine how they turn out.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

Sigh.... Yawn....

Standard garden variety manipulation/damage control... She doesn't have the motivation to attempt to seduce you, so using guilt or preying on your codependance are the standard M.O. .... If this move doesn't work...she will turn to anger, threats and venom...

She doesn't care about you, she's protecting herself.

But, you knew that.


----------



## John2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

OldWolf57 said:


> You need to tell he rthe exact same things you are saying here.
> Of course if you do, she is going into actress mode.
> 
> You said you KNOW you was the backup plan, then she was going to hurt the kids breaking up the family anyway right ???
> ...


Sorry, my original thread is at below place. I was in a hurry to decode the text messages, so I opened another thread.

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/56211-betrayed-husband-what-can-i-do-now.html

The D-day was 4th Aug and the contact between my WS and OM is still there. Everyone in WS/OM family is aware of this drama and I'm in touch with an attorney to file for divorce. If divorce can't wake her up, nothing will. But at least I'll move forward with my life..


----------



## John2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Sigh.... Yawn....
> 
> Standard garden variety manipulation/damage control... She doesn't have the motivation to attempt to seduce you, so using guilt or preying on your codependance are the standard M.O. .... If this move doesn't work...she will turn to anger, threats and venom...
> 
> ...


I maybe wrong but every BS is in denial mode. Even though I'm aware that I'm plan B but after spending 12 years with WS, it is difficult to imagine being Plan B. So I always come back to T.A.M to you guys for help. 

Yes, she is protecting herself and she doesn't care about me but as a BS it's so difficult to digest that thought...


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

John2012 said:


> I maybe wrong but every BS is in denial mode. Even though I'm aware that I'm plan B but after spending 12 years with WS, it is difficult to imagine being Plan B. So I always come back to T.A.M to you guys for help.
> 
> Yes, she is protecting herself and she doesn't care about me but as a BS it's so difficult to digest that thought...


I understand, and I do empathize with your situation. Genuinely, I am sorry you have found yourself here. 

I'm sorry if my message was misinterpreted.. I wasn't sighing or yawning at you or minimizing the situation... My expression was aimed at your wife and how predictable her behaviors are. Obviously, I have the benefit of not being in the eye of the hurricane like you are though. It's much easier to see from out here.


----------



## John2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> I understand, and I do empathize with your situation. Genuinely, I am sorry you have found yourself here.
> 
> I'm sorry if my message was misinterpreted.. I wasn't sighing or yawning at you or minimizing the situation... My expression was aimed at your wife and how predictable her behaviors are. Obviously, I have the benefit of not being in the eye of the hurricane like you are though. It's much easier to see from out here.


No worries. I'm getting great info from this forum and I appreciate all of you. I'm learning a lot and I'm sure I'll get the closure I'm looking for. I want to learn from other's mistake and careful decide my course. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## John2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

Pit-of-my-stomach said:


> Sigh.... Yawn....
> 
> Standard garden variety manipulation/damage control... She doesn't have the motivation to attempt to seduce you, so using guilt or preying on your codependance are the standard M.O. .... If this move doesn't work...she will turn to anger, threats and venom...
> 
> ...


How to differentiate between true remorse from protecting herself? I have been receiving constant text messages from my WS since morning. Honestly it's annoying to see so many text messages. My good guess, the OM quit the game but I don't know why. Shall I contact the OMW to get more info. What should be my next steps?.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

yes, contact OMW. See if she will be willing to help you. But don't bet on it.


have you found if their affair was physical ?

What was she messaging him ? Did the OM remove himself from the scenario ?


----------



## John2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

warlock07 said:


> yes, contact OMW. See if she will be willing to help you. But don't bet on it.
> 
> 
> have you found if their affair was physical ?
> ...


The messages which I got from my WS are as follows:

1. I m a mature and wise person, would it be possible to have a big heart and forgive her.

2. She wants to provide kids with regular day to day life with parents, nothing fancy.

3 . She doesn't want any mediators, we both understand each other and can resolve this.

4 .she will spend rest of her life taking care of family and building the bricks which have been left unfulfilled and she is asking for a chance.

5. She now knows my value as I m not staying with her. 

6 . This painful episode has taught her new lessons and how to appreciate simple things.

7. She learned her mistake in hard way and she has been humbled. There is going to be huge transformation in her.


Few more items. I have exactly copied what she texted me.

Most probably the OM and WS have talked and decided to quit, that my guess. But I don't know why. I will contact OMW and find out the details. The OMWs mother was suppose to come and fight for her daughter.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

John2012 said:


> The OMWs mother was suppose to come and fight for her daughter.


What the hell does that mean?


----------



## John2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

the guy said:


> What the hell does that mean?


What I meant was that the OM's wife's family is playing a major role in pulling OM out of this EA.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Go to this link and print the Wayward Wife Instructions. Study them with your wife. You should be able to tell if she is really on board. And remember..............trust but verify evrything!

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...e-tam-cwi-newbies-please-read.html#post430754


----------



## The bishop (Aug 19, 2012)

You mentioned in your other thread that she is a Narcissit. If indeed she is, get away, she will never change, and she needs excessive counseling to even get a grip of her behavior. She still very well be seeing/ talking to the OM. We narcissist think we control everything around us and will lie and manipulate to get our way. She won't quit until you fall back in line and she can control you again. This has nothing to do with loving you and everything to do with controlling you. Read up all you can are narcissists, we all cheat, we only care for are selfs, and think the world revolves around us.


----------



## John2012 (Sep 18, 2012)

The bishop said:


> You mentioned in your other thread that she is a Narcissist. If indeed she is, get away, she will never change, and she needs excessive counseling to even get a grip of her behavior. She still very well be seeing/ talking to the OM. We narcissist think we control everything around us and will lie and manipulate to get our way. She won't quit until you fall back in line and she can control you again. This has nothing to do with loving you and everything to do with controlling you. Read up all you can are narcissists, we all cheat, we only care for are selfs, and think the world revolves around us.


Thanks for saving me from the extra efforts. I read the latest text messages and I see that she is lying/manipulating and she is not talking anything about OM or whether she has disconnected the contacts with OM. It looks like she wants me to get home so that she can have control over me. As said in one of the chatting messages, she wrote "She don't have any control over me as I'm not talking". 

1. What more I can expect from her?? Any hint? 
2. Do Narcissist have any Guru or do they listen to anyone? My Wife is very close to her Parents and will never disobey them. Is it possible that they may have some influence on her decision?? 

I'll go ahead with my divorce papers and I'll stay away from her. It's too much of controlling that's killing me. 

Let me wait for the latest text messages and I'll update you. Thanks,


----------



## OldWolf57 (Mar 20, 2012)

John, save yourself man and just D this woman. 
Why are you asking when you KNOW you are the backup. You know she is just doing damage control to get you back under her control.

This woman totally tore you down over the life of this marriage.
Why would you want to go thru that and more.
You KNOW she NPD, and how they are motivated. So just stay dark and have no contact at all.

Do your cell phone rrecord videos. Secretly video if she comes after you again in person.

You missed a good chance when she had the knife and beating on your car.

Don't miss next time she goes into a rage. And she will when she is served.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

I know you're only posting parts of her messages so maybe she has said this but I still have to ask. Has she said "I love you" or "I'm sorry" or "I can't believe I've hurt you so badly"? What you've posted sounds like she's talking about a spat with a friend - not cheating on her husband. 

Ironically remorse is a little like love - you'll know it when you see it. If your unsure - it's not genuine remorse.


----------

